# MS Hamen



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking for any updated pics, or info on the ms hamen ex ss pompey power a tramp vessel currently laid up for seemingly a long time. I have found a few recent websites with pics, however nothing recent.
Thanks


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Have just posted under the Gallery the latest I have of her, taken around 2007 by Edvard Framvik. Well remembered as POMPEY POWER, Goole-max collier by Austin, Sunderland in 1949.


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Many Thanks, any news on her current goings, is there a preservation effort?


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

has there been any news on this ship recently?


----------



## MaritimPULS (Oct 30, 2010)

I might have som news for you, if it is the right one.

This is a fresh article from Norway, with pics: http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/ostfold/1.7359164

Google Translate gives you the rest (?HUH)


----------

